# Front license plate bracket question



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

I used the front license plate bracket that came with the car today. It uses double sided tapes to tape onto the from bumper, so no holes are needed to drill. But my friend said in hot weather will make the bracket fall off due to lost of stickiness. Has anyone experience this?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

No, that 3M tape is tenacious stuff. It won't just fall off unless it's installed improperly (and it's well protected from getting ripped off from pulling up to a tall curb). It could come off if it got caught behind a solid object somehow and the car reversed. But this is just as likely with an install using screws.

Tips:

Clean the contact area with paper towel and rubbing alcohol.
Follow pictograph instructions on back to insure proper placement with the body contours.
Press well. There is a reason why the tape is called "pressure sensitive". It bonds with pressure and more is better.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> No, that 3M tape is tenacious stuff. It won't just fall off unless it's installed improperly (and it's well protected from getting ripped off from pulling up to a tall curb). It could come off if it got caught behind a solid object somehow and the car reversed. But this is just as likely with an install using screws.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> ...


Is the paper towel for making the surface rougher? Because that's exactly what it'll do. If not I'd stick to a microfiber cloth.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Jarettp said:


> Is the paper towel for making the surface rougher? Because that's exactly what it'll do. If not I'd stick to a microfiber cloth.


Either one will work fine. This is only for the area under the 3M tape. The alcohol will dissolve wax and any oils hiding in the pores of the paint and the natural absorbancy of the towel will wick the contaminants off the surface of the paint, leaving a clean bonding surface for the 3M tape.


----------



## eokie (Oct 29, 2018)

Leave it off and just pay the ticket. It's a none moving violation so no points on your license.  It's worth it!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

eokie said:


> Leave it off and just pay the ticket. It's a none moving violation so no points on your license.  It's worth it!


 Though this might suck if you regularly park in a parking garage that records vehicle code violations.


----------

